# EQ for Windows 7 for subwoofers?



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

Is there an addon for Windows 7 that will allow me to EQ the the low end going to my subwoofer? My entire system is only used with the computer so this would allow me to save quite a bit on hardware if I can find this piece of software.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What sound card are you using?


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

I use J. River Media Center V. 16 as my media software. It has extensive bass management and per channel distance, level, and parametric equalization. All DSP processing is done in 64 bit float. There is no frequency limitation so you can have filters lower than 20 Hz. I no longer use my Behringer DCX2496.

If you use a different media player that supports VST plugins, you can also use GlissEQ. It is a very nice parametric EQ, but you can only use the current version down to 20 Hz.


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

Mechman: All I have right now is the onboard Realtek chip on my Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P. Processor usage is not an issue as there's 3.2ghz quad core in there.

Mojave: Thanks. I'll have to try that out. I only use VLC for movies and Winamp for music so a DSP isn't that bad but I'd prefer something that will do it for the final output stage so I can use it for gaming as well (although I don't know any games with content down to 12hz).


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

Several of us have requested that JRMC work on making it selectable as an audio device. This would allow you to route audio from any source (such as Netflix or games) in the HTPC through it and use it for room correction, etc. They haven't done this yet, but are doing more work on room correction so this could be a feature in the future. I do some gaming with my HTPC, but haven't desired to have EQ for games.

If you are trying to EQ in the computer at the end of the signal chain the only place you can easily do it is with your soundcard drivers. Some have an equalizer, but it is usually fixed band and usually has one or two bands in the subwoofer frequency area. You can use Virtual Audio Cable to connect programs to Digital Audio Workstation software such as Reaper and then use the GlissEQ plugin in Reaper. However, this is much more complex and not the best solution for daily use.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

What does the room correction feature in Win 7 do? Is it not capable of low frequency correction?

Sorry, I have seen this feature and have been very curious but have not used it yet. I currently use a BFD for my sub eq and nothing for the other channels. Seems like this room correction tool could be nice.

Hmm... looks like there is "room correction" for s/pdif and "equilizer" for HDMI. I'm using s/pdif because my receiver is old...


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

If you have an ASIO capable sound card you can use Thueau Alloc Lite. Works really well for me.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

peterselby7 said:


> If you have an ASIO capable sound card you can use Thueau Alloc Lite. Works really well for me.


Really? A google search came up with nothing...ah, it's misspelled in your post. thuneau alloc lite...

This solution seems a bit complicated for me. I guess I'm as good with this stuff as I thought.

:sad::dunno:


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

I tried going to their site but it doesn't load in IE or Firefox. It does cached though....


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I have to say the Jriver media center v16 has some huge control features:yikes::yikes:
I'm a little surprised there isn't a dedicated thread just for this package seeing you can control your subwoofers.
I currently use a HTPC to source all my media and this is exactly what I needed to wrangle the EQ issues, the DSP section needs to be a windows audio device so it can take control over the entire system.
I am routing my digital optical out to my AVR and getting adjustable Dolby Digital output on everything now so very cool how this works! I could almost ditch my AVR now for just amps.:blink:
30 days to try for free, 49.00 to buy, TRY IT TODAY find the DSP controls and you won't look back.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Jasonpctech said:


> Wow I have to say the Jriver media center v16 has some huge control features:yikes::yikes:
> I'm a little surprised there isn't a dedicated thread just for this package seeing you can control your subwoofers.
> I currently use a HTPC to source all my media and this is exactly what I needed to wrangle the EQ issues, the DSP section needs to be a windows audio device so it can take control over the entire system.
> I am routing my digital optical out to my AVR and getting adjustable Dolby Digital output on everything now so very cool how this works! I could almost ditch my AVR now for just amps.:blink:
> 30 days to try for free, 49.00 to buy, TRY IT TODAY find the DSP controls and you won't look back.


This sounds cool. I'll check it out...


----------



## shio1983 (Apr 17, 2011)

I also tried this software at home and when I calibrated my mic it made a great difference of my music enjoyment.


----------



## SiriusBlack (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a cheap and Nasty Behringer EQ which i use and it works great.


----------



## peterselby7 (Nov 29, 2008)

I've recently started using J river also. Although, I'm also still using Thuneau for the crossover the J River player is really nice. I love that it can output two different ways for music or movies. Really slick player overall. Worth ever cent andthen some.


----------



## coastie (May 29, 2009)

To revive an old thread, I have had the same wish list from Jriver. The only thing that keeps me from completley ditching my AVR is that I am an avid HTPC guy and listen to a lot of Pandora and watch a lot of Hulu and Netflix and really appreciate the PLIIx and other matrixing programs on my 7.1 system. And I am not happy with the current slate of soundcards and their complete lack of features. Jriver even has their JRSS matrixing program that could posssibly replace DPLIIx, however, even inside their "theater view," which allows you to watch both Hulu and Netflix from inside their console, you can not apply any DSP or JRSS matrixing. 2 channel only. If only I could select all audio through it, then I could use a high end pro card or firewire device such as the ones from RME. Just like that, my HTPC is a pre/pro with high quality DAC and a DSP system that not even the highest dollar preo/pros could match. Hell, I would boot straight into Jriver and have it behave like my operating system, and use theater view for all of my streaming needs, even casual browsing, if I could just utilize the DSP on all audio streams and not have to worry about what happens when I switch sources. I think they are missing the boat on this one big time. or perhaps its just not that easy. virtual soundcard like the SRS maybe?

Currently I am trying out an Audigy 2 ZS card and kX project drivers. working on a solution for the analog on these, but are you kidding me? this much DSP power was included on that card and a 10 band system EQ and a few environment effects were all they gave us in their drivers? rediculous. 8 channel routing via 4xSPDIF is an interesting prospect though.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm with you buddy, JRiver will get there though I think. It is foolish that sound-card company's don't see this as a issue seeing many motherboards come with decent audio now, It's time they re-affirm sound cards are relevant. Perhaps JRiver could just meld a custom sound card like one of Auzentech's fine cards with up-gradable op amps. lddude:


----------

